# S Scale AF 1950's vintage track software...



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Currently available from http://www.rrtrack.com/ 

One user on another forum gave me the lead and says it's very easy to work with; he recommended it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've noticed that AnyRail now has American Flyer S scale in their library---thanks, David! I'm currently playing with the demo, and it's very user-friendly. Nice product!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A question for those using AnyRail Software--I'm getting close to buying it, it seems like a very good system. If I purchase it, am I able to run it on multiple computers? For example, can I work on my layout on my pc at home, my girlfriend's pc, and my work pc without purchasing multiple licenses? I tend to get inspired and want to suddenly tweak a project while I think about it, and that might be while I'm at work, on hold listening to telephone music.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i think technically there will be no problem, but you will need to promise David that while you work on one PC, no one will sneak in to work on the other


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Anton,

Thanks---that would not be a problem on my end. To be honest, I don't really know anyone else in town who has trains. I've met a few hobby shop owners, but don't hang out with them.


----------

